# Satsumas this Year



## foamheart (Oct 25, 2013)

I will not bore you with my satuma trees woes but.........

I picked some today, because the neighors seem to be enjoying them already. LOL













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 25, 2013






They are a little small but I actually got 4 quarts............













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 25, 2013






I looked and can't find my Sure-Jel, so it will be at least Sunday or Monday before I can attempt to make satsuma jelly. I have never heard of it before, nor orange jelly or lemon or lime, maybe a marmalade but never a jelly. I wonder why?

I have and probably will again this year made Satsuma syrup. Its really good when making pecan pies, glazes, and it will wake your mouth up on hoecakes.

When I start canning I will zap some more pictures, I will probably do at least a dozen Ball jelly jars.

Anyone ever done citrus jelly?


----------



## big guy (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't pick mine until January in Florida


----------



## eman (Oct 26, 2013)

Got a tree full this year ready to pick. Everyone i talk to and even the ones in the store are very small this year. Has to something to do w/ the weather in the last year?


----------



## foamheart (Oct 26, 2013)

Here's my story, Issac scared me, my tree was so big the weight of the tree let alone the when the fruit is on, should have split it. So for the first time in 30 years I decided to Cut back the big tree. I did my homework and it was all correct. The year after you cut one back you get zero fruits, where you cut it you will lose additional tree beyond it. If you cut here, it will die an additional 3 to 4 feet. So you trim knowing this.

The next year no fruit, so in my infinite wisdom, I decide I should feed it, and I did!

This year it came out really beautiful then started dying. All the upward growth, all of it for about 10 ft. dead. No idea why, I had a sapsucker that became infatuated with my tree but.....  So I have holes in the middle from the pruning and dead creep back, I have lost 10 ft off the crown, and I have 100's and 100's of small satsumas on all these little sucker limbs.

Here's a thread I started and answers recived.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/144631/citrus-oranges

BTW I am looking at recipes and had thought of marmalade, but my peels are so nasty I couldn't ever do it.

Have you ever tryed jelly? Anything else but just eating them?


----------



## eman (Oct 26, 2013)

I zest a bunch and juice them . Dehydrate the zest for cooking. The rest i give away.

 Tried a marmalade a few years ago but was just to sweet.


----------



## eman (Oct 26, 2013)

BTW have heard of folks making pepper / satsuma jelly .The heat cuts the sweet or vice versa?


----------



## foamheart (Oct 26, 2013)

I was thinking maybe a bourbon satsuma, alcohol always wakes up citrus. I hate to keep using up all my good run....LOL All my cayennes are already red and dry so they wouldn't work.

BTW I really appreciate you sharining about your trees.

 I am thinking if nothing else the satsuma jelly would make a nice pork glaze. The syrup worked great.


----------



## cappyr (Oct 26, 2013)

*Greetings yall, we have a couple Satsuma trees,  orange, lime, grapefruit, and lemon in the citrus section of our yard.  They just now starting to lighten up and we look forwards to harvesting.  We wait till fully ripe.  To me das the difference from home made and store bought.  We let our fruit fully ripen on the tree.  The difference is akin to a store bought or home grown tomato.  This one thread alone makes me glad I joined yall today.  We harvest or Meyer lemons and make jelly and pepper jelly and pepper jam with them but never tried it with satsumas.  Tween family, friends and the neighbor kids there aint neva enough left over to try it.  From the looks of things we gonna have a bumper crop of red grapefruit this year and we thinking of what to do with it.  jelly? jam? marmalade?  fermented?  distilled?  What are yall thoughts.  We have turned our lemons every way but loose, I'll try posting a link but not sure it'l take on acounta of being a new be.*

*Oh, and not braggin' or nuthin but the Lemon jelly took first place at the state fair last year.  But das another story.*


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey all

Sorry to show my ignorance, but what the heck is a satsuma??  It obviously isn/t a snow country fruit.

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Oct 26, 2013)

Its akin to a Mandarin Orange or a Tangerine. Its of Chinese origin, and is very cold tolerant, seems I red they can stand down to 12 degrees somewhere. But they usually loss their fruit with the first freeze cause it ruins the fruit.

Just another citrus which is popular in Louisiana.


----------



## cappyr (Oct 26, 2013)

*Not knowing satsumas aint ignorant.  They are this amazingly sweet lil oranges sorta like tangerines but way better.  Folks like us from the deep south raise them in our yards but they don't get away from here.  You may could find them in an up scale grocery but they would have been picked green and  loose lots of their flavor. Picked ripe they don't last long.  *


----------



## foamheart (Oct 27, 2013)

Ok, made two little batches of jelly today. First batch had 4 cups of sugar to a quart of juice, second had 3 cups.

Made 12 cups of jelly. Sister snatched up two and my little "grand niece" took two also for her and her Mom....LOL

Is grand neice correct or am I missing some proper kinfolks name there? She came to show her great grandpa her "Tinkerbell" costume with blinking lights!













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 27, 2013






I added a drop of food color to regain the proper color which was lost while boiling to the botton ones.

AND NO old maids!!


----------



## disco (Oct 27, 2013)

I continue to learn from the learned smoker from Louisiana.

Disco


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 27, 2013)

Lookin' good Foam!


----------



## big guy (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm going to make some once I get to Fl.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 28, 2013)

Results.....

4C 's made fine, 3C's didn't, but could be adjusted I believe with more cooking since I understand more now.

Funky smell, although taste alright. Can't explain the smell, when the lid is on, when first opened you have to smell the jelly right, is stinks. Open the jelly and a min. later smell its ok, its disipated. <shurgs>

4C's is really too sweet and you lose some of that satsuma twang.

Going to have to work on it to get a premium final product. These jars will make good pork glaze materials though.


----------



## chilefarmer (Oct 28, 2013)

Foam, here is a recipe I have used in the past. It made some pretty good Jelly. CF

*Orange Jelly*

_5 cups of freshly squeezed orange juice_
_5 cups sugar
2 packets of liquid pectin_

_Place your jars into your canning pot, fill with water and bring to a boil. Because this jelly is only processed for five minutes, you need to add this jar sterilization step. _

_Put your lids in a small pot and bring to a very gentle simmer (180 degrees) while you make the jam._

_In a large, non-reactive pot, combine the sugar and orange juice and bring them to a boil. Cook at a boil until they are greatly reduced. Using an instant read thermometer, watch until the pot reaches 220 degrees (this is important. Skip this step and you’ll end up with orange syrup in place of your jelly). Add the liquid pectin and allow to boiling for an additional five minutes (the goal is to reach 200 degrees again and maintain it for at least three minutes)._

_Pour the jelly into prepared jars. Wipe rims, apply lids and screw on bands. Process in a boiling water canner for five minutes._

_Makes 4-5 pints._


----------



## foamheart (Nov 4, 2013)

Doh, I lost one. Entered here earlier and I guess the board gremlins got it........ Curse you Board Gremlins!!

Nothing else to do today, LOL This is two qts. of squeezed and filtered Satsuma juice. I am just a citrus squeezin motor scooter! I walk in the dairy barn now and the cows look around very uncomfortably! LOL

Two qts. of the good stuff.













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 4, 2013






Sugar, Sur-Jel, and heat yields 18 jelly jars.













002.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 4, 2013






A better picture so you can see they beautiful enhanced color. I made it orange like Satsumas, it would have been more yellow like lemon had I not added some secret sauce.

Tried something different on some of these too. I'm Coonass what can I say, so I added some spices to some. Just a little Cinnamon, nutmeg, clove. Hoping for a even more twangy jello. I am still under the assumption there would be good to glaze pork, not too bad on toast.













003.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 4, 2013






I forgot to mention, I have two more













004.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 4, 2013






So anyone want to come help tomorrow?

I wonder, anyone ever tried making screwdriver jelly before? I have had jello shots..... Hmmmmmmmm....... <rubbing my chinny chin chin>

Thanks for dropping by and looking in........


----------

